# My New Subs



## stump (Sep 14, 2011)

I now have a 5.2 speaker system adding the subs this week.The speakers have great bass and while I am playing with the room acoustics I picked up 2 prototype subs from a local speaker company VAF(Adelaide). Playing with the Phase Blend and Gain today I have managed to get great results with speakers set at sat+sub.It has really opened up the fronts and fills the room with bass without the boom.With a couple of test cds which go down to 20hz the windows will rattle.Once I finish the acoustic treatment and do some more tweaking I will see about doing some sound readings.... 
Running a Arcam AVR600


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow! Those things are huge! As a proponent of big huge subs, I gotta give you props


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks awesome Stump....


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Those look pretty awesome


----------

